# It's finally offical....



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm now an offical "National" level Helper with Sch-USA...Thanks everyone for the support over the last 3 years.TS 

Helper Classification: National 
A USA member with a helper book issued, who has successfully completed a seminar and evaluation and may perform helper work at a USA trial (and after November 2006 will be eligible to work all events, including national events). 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Chris Becher - (9/10) Lionel Madden - (7/11) 
Alex Beyer - (5/08) Pat Matarrese - (7/10) 
Harald Blank - (5/12) Bruce McNabb - (1/01) 
John Bochenek - (4/11) Sean Murphy - (5/11) 
Randy Campbell - (12/10) Clark Niemitalo - (1/01) 
Chris Carr - (11/08) Lotus Perkins - (4/09) 
Pattrick Davis - (6/11) Randy Rhodes - (9/11) 
Gregory Doud - (1/01) Kemper Rodney - (4/09) 
Shane Garrehy - (11/09) John Roeslein - (7/11) 
Steve Gregalunas - (11/08) Steve Romard - (9/10) 
Bryan Hendricks - (3/10) Gustavo Sanchez - (4/11) 
Curtis Johnson - (5/11) Troy Seaton - (7/11) 
Johan Krijnen - (10/10) Marty Segretto - (3/10) 
Jim Laubmeier - (3/11) Brian Shea - (4/09) 
Jeff Lawless - (5/09) Richard Shook - (2/11) 
Matthew Levin - (7/11) Carl Smith - (1/01) 
Jose Lopez - (6/11) Ronnie Weiss - (8/11) 
Lewis Lundy - (2/11) Don Yelle - (8/11)


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

That is an accomplishment to be proud of, Troy. Beyond Basic!!! :verycool:


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats Troy, what a great B-day present to yourself.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

As a newb what do all the numbers behind the names represent.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Excellent!!! Congrats And a exelent traning helper taboot


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats, wonderful job.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congratulations Troy!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Huge congrats Troy!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Jimmy Dalton (Apr 29, 2009)

Jason, The numbers behind the name is when there certification expires.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice. Good job troy


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

tracey delin said:


> Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


so much for posting from my phone #-o

congrats troy........didnt realize so few names, nice to see quite a few from the "bulldog" world. 

what does one have to do to become a National level in USA?

t


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Its about time Troy..Good luck with all your adventures with big events let me know if you need anything...

Clark Niemitalo


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Great news Troy, you deserve it. Congratulations and all the best for your future "career".


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Super! Great to have another National Level Helper in our region. I still feel bad that you didn't get to work the Rottweiler at the NC Regionals, but then you may have changed your mind!


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Jimmy Dalton said:


> Jason, The numbers behind the name is when there certification expires.


Thanks Jimmy I was wandering because some of them had smiley's. Also forgot to say congrats Troy.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

THANKS everyone for the kind words and support!!! TS


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Very nice Troy CONGRATS! you have earned it=D>


----------

